# Drywall around a fireplace



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

Not knowing what your codes are, I would at least hang 5/8 firecode drywall to be on the safe side. I have seen one instance of owner using concrete board or tilebacker and then putting stone on it but if you are no longer wanting stone around the stove then your best bet is using 5/8 drywall.


----------

